# Storm in SD



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Whats up with that! It could never snow in North Dakota, It always goes to the Northern part of the state, or to the south!!!! I hate it. I see almost all of SD is in a winter storm watch, with snow amounts up to 6 inches on wed. 
Im going to go crawl in a hole, Im starting to get pretty crabby latly!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The local weather guesser said, S.D. could get upto a foot of snow from this storm.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

last year at this time we had more snow then we knew what to do with. I guess we just got spoiled last year, so it seems extreamly bad this year. They just said on the weather we might not get anything out of this storm, or if we do it will be very little.


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

The NWS watch indicates 1/4" of freezing rain, then in up to 5 to 7" of snow. The ice part is no fun. If it does happen, powerlines will take it in the shorts.

I am excited about the snow though.

Sno farmer - I like your weather guesser. Hope he is right. KELO thinks everything south of I-90 has the best bet for this. I am 30 miles north of the Intersate.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

4x4Farmer;338476 said:


> Im going to go crawl in a hole, Im starting to get pretty crabby latly!!!!


4x4 havent you already plowed? At least you guys have a shot at snow. Its never gonna snow over here with temps in the 50s and 60s!
At least you dont hafta mow your lawn again or cut your perennials back _again_ lol


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

we had your 50 60's Over the weekend here IN DM,IA and it will be nothing butthe upper 30' and 40's when the storm rolls threw if I could plow rain pudles I would be a millionaire the past 3 years Minn, Mo, Neb,wis, ILL have been getting it all around us got to love it I think I live in florida!!!

I'm done who wants to by a 8" boss and 1875 snowex spreader can take this crap anymore


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Right now central South Dakota is getting some snow. Looks like the next 3 days they are forecasting it. Was planning on leaving town this weekend to the annual family gathering. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

We got 2 inches yesterday morning, so we pushed all last night and this morning. Now they just issued a winter storm warning, for tonight through monday, with total snow of 5-12". We'll see what happens. Im sure it will be a bunch of rain!


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah we are under a storm warning right now. It a nice snow. Yesterday was 2" was wet and heavy. A nice snow. Today it is fluffy and still falling.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

yeah, same here, yesterdays 2" was wet and heavy, it was snowing here eirlier, and then it turned to rain for awhile but now it stopped. Its suppose to start up tonight I guess


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

rained all day! Im not a happy man today!!!!! 40 miles to the west they got 5 inches already and all we saw was rain! now they have knocked it back to maybe 1-3 inches by tommrow night! What a bunch of bull sht, and they call this a winter storm! What happened to the good old days!


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

while you guys are talking about 6" of snow, I took a walk in the yard today--------there are buds on the lilac and blueberry bushes.

My grass is still green, and only today was there even a slight hint of frost on the ground.


Sure we could get some winter, but the longer this goes on, the more I'm planning on spring already.


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

shut up over there at least you got to push something this year


----------



## RJ lindblom (Sep 21, 2006)

6" total. 50 Miles north of me there was 13" 40 miles to the west of me maybe an inch.


----------

